#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-28
<tgm4883> quick poll, if you were searching on the Unity videos lens (and I suppose for the future this would work for UbuntuTV as well), would you want to search all of these fields (title, subtitle, description, directory, studio, tagline)?
<tgm4883> Are there other fields you would want to search or maybe nix some of those fields
<tgm4883> as an example, searching for House on my system, I get the following items returned using the above search fields  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/953635/
<tgm4883> My content is both recordings and movies
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-22
<jacekn> tgm4883: ah thanks, I will give it a go
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-24
<dcope> is there an official release yet?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-25
<tgm4883> dcope, nope
#ubuntu-tv 2015-04-20
<studio_> hi
<studio_> orga_, you are still here?
<studio_> some other guys here online?
